# Snowy Kingy



## -Oy- (Jan 18, 2019)

Mrs Kingfisher in the snow on a local river.


----------



## Falcon (Jan 18, 2019)

Beautiful  bird
  Beautiful  picture.   Thanks  OY.


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Jan 18, 2019)

Great photo. It is so clear I can see the crystals in the snow. Poor little bird he looks so cold.


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 18, 2019)

Absolutely Superb!!!


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jan 18, 2019)

Perfection Oy!  Beautiful bird, I looove the colors, excellent shot!  You are a superb photographer, thanks for sharing!


----------



## -Oy- (Jan 19, 2019)

Thanks folks


----------



## applecruncher (Jan 19, 2019)

SeaBreeze said:


> Perfection Oy!  Beautiful bird, I looove the colors, excellent shot!  You are a superb photographer, thanks for sharing!



This!


----------



## jujube (Jan 19, 2019)

I so enjoy your photos!


----------



## Keesha (Jan 19, 2019)

Very stunning photograph Oy


----------



## drifter (Jan 27, 2019)

Outstanding photo, great composition,


----------

